# Help with converter for Jr Gent I.



## More4dan (Dec 8, 2016)

I just made my first Jr Gent I and tried to fit a K5 converter. It doesn't fit. I tried  a cheap converter that came with a kit. Also doesn't fit. Both converters are too large in diameter to fit in through the front section body threads. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2016)

You might be running into the same issue another member had with the Jr Gent 1 kit: read this thread LINK 

Where did you buy the kit?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2016)

The final post in that thread is where the shoe drops ... LINK


----------



## More4dan (Dec 8, 2016)

It originally came from Smitty's. I bought the kits from someone on the forum. The psi converter can work after some sanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2016)

More4dan said:


> It originally came from Smitty's.


Uh-oh ... I just made up a bunch of Smitty's Caballero kits (which I believe are the Jr Gent 1 equivalent), I'll have to see if the fountain pen sections take a regular ink cartridge/converter.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 9, 2016)

My problem isn't where the converter stabs into the front section.  It won't fit into the pen body, it gets hung up on the internal threads.  I did order some converters from Exotic Blanks to try.  I've 10 kits to make work, with 5 going out as Christmas gifts next week.  Wish me luck.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2016)

More4dan said:


> My problem isn't where the converter stabs into the front section.  It won't fit into the pen body, it gets hung up on the internal threads.  I did order some converters from Exotic Blanks to try.  I've 10 kits to make work, with 5 going out as Christmas gifts next week.  Wish me luck.



Ah, that's a different problem -- I'm sure I've read a thread about that one too, I think it was specific to the Schmidt converters (the ones that have a metal band around the ink chamber) but I don't trust my memory.

Hope it all works out okay for you.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 10, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > My problem isn't where the converter stabs into the front section.  It won't fit into the pen body, it gets hung up on the internal threads.  I did order some converters from Exotic Blanks to try.  I've 10 kits to make work, with 5 going out as Christmas gifts next week.  Wish me luck.
> ...





The Schmidt K5/K6/K2 aren't even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mallory (Jan 31, 2017)

More4dan said:


> The Schmidt K5/K6/K2 aren't even close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Sorry to bump but I have the same problem with a Jr Gent I just finished and had the K5 Schmidt converter - didn't realise it was a non standard size . Vendor I ordered off hasn't gotten back to me.

Any solution to the problem Danny? Did you get a converter to fit it?

Thanks


----------



## More4dan (Jan 31, 2017)

Mallory said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > The Schmidt K5/K6/K2 aren't even close.
> ...



The following converter from Exotic Blanks does fit. 

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Converter-Piston-Style-for-Fountain-Pens.html

It doesn't hold as much ink as a K5 but will work. The end doesn't twist but slides to move the piston.


----------

